# Butts and Brisket  and Breakfast



## smokin peachey (Jul 28, 2020)

Had a busy weekend smoking meat sorry for the late post. I wasn’t going to post but I keep getting pressured from the guys I shared with in chat and a lot of PM’s so here it is.
Hit my big offset with a little propane at 3am Saturday morning.






	

		
			
		

		
	
 Then loaded up a few butts and a brisket













	

		
			
		

		
	
 And back to bed this should last awhile 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
  Woke up to this









	

		
			
		

		
	
 My brother and family  left Sunday morning back to Equador so we had the family over for breakfast. I think I did 4lbs of my bacon, 3 dozen eggs, scrapple , mush, hash browns and Arepas
Here are some pics

























	

		
			
		

		
	
Wrapping the butts













Had a brisket sandwich for dinner. Toasted bun, melted Swiss cheese, horseradish spread and my homemade sauce.Sorry no finished pork pics. It was for someone else so I shredded it bagged it and it was gone.
Thanks for looking and happy smoking.


----------



## flatbroke (Jul 28, 2020)

Holy smokes. You have big butts and I can not lie. You done went and did it up right. Seems when you cook, you really cook. Outstanding job.


----------



## smokin peachey (Jul 28, 2020)

flatbroke said:


> Holy smokes. You have big butts and I can not lie. You done went and did it up right. Seems when you cook, you really cook. Outstanding job.


Thanks Flatbroke I like to do it up when doing it.


----------



## flatbroke (Jul 28, 2020)

smokin peachey said:


> Thanks Flatbroke I like to do it up when doing it.


 keep on keep on. Your family sure is eating good


----------



## flatbroke (Jul 28, 2020)

Where are the probes and wires hidden?


----------



## smokin peachey (Jul 28, 2020)

flatbroke said:


> keep on keep on. Your family sure is eating good


Definitely enjoying life!


----------



## flatbroke (Jul 28, 2020)

smokin peachey said:


> Definitely enjoying life!


 the kids may not ever want to move out


----------



## smokin peachey (Jul 28, 2020)

flatbroke said:


> Where are the probes and wires hidden?


That’s funny. Truth is they are all still in the box. I haven’t really gotten into using them. Kinda old school here like to keep it simple and tasty!


----------



## flatbroke (Jul 28, 2020)

smokin peachey said:


> That’s funny. Truth is they are all still in the box. I haven’t really gotten into using them. Kinda old school here like to keep it simple and tasty!


 the thread was so Pic Heavy with quality Que view I thought I missed them


----------



## smokin peachey (Jul 28, 2020)

flatbroke said:


> the kids may not ever want to move out


There is a policy in place. They are welcome to come for dinner but no live in services are provided. Unless emergency or natural disaster.


----------



## smokin peachey (Jul 28, 2020)

flatbroke said:


> the thread was so Pic Heavy with quality Que view I thought I missed them


Hahahahaha sorry about that. I had to get the pics off my phone they were getting heavy in my pocket!


----------



## flatbroke (Jul 28, 2020)

smokin peachey said:


> There is a policy in place. They are welcome to come for dinner but no live in services are provided. Unless emergency or natural disaster.


 great policy


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 28, 2020)

looks awesome! Did I mention I'm adoptable?  I promise to leave

Ryan


----------



## flatbroke (Jul 28, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> looks awesome! Did I mention I'm adoptable?  I promise to leave
> 
> Ryan


hahaahhaha.


----------



## smokin peachey (Jul 28, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> looks awesome! Did I mention I'm adoptable?  I promise to leave
> 
> Ryan


You are welcome to pitch a tent in my yard anytime!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 28, 2020)

smokin peachey said:


> You are welcome to pitch a tent in my yard anytime!


Will this one do? We also bring tables and our own kitchen 







Ryan


----------



## smokin peachey (Jul 28, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> Will this one do? We also bring tables and our own kitchen
> 
> View attachment 456110
> 
> ...


Looks like a nice setup. I have a place along the creek you can set up. I assume you wanna be on the non vegan side of the water. Be sure to bring a fishing rod native trout inhabit the creek.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 28, 2020)

Simply fantastic!


----------



## smokin peachey (Jul 28, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> Simply fantastic!


Thanks chili


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 28, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> Will this one do? We also bring tables and our own kitchen
> 
> View attachment 456110
> 
> ...


That is a class act right there, very nice camp setup.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 28, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> That is a class act right there, very nice camp setup.


Thank you! Been missing it with all the covid shut downs.  

Ryan


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 28, 2020)

Great Pics! It all looks so good, the Brisket sandwich in particular...JJ


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 29, 2020)

It all looks awesome nice job


----------



## GATOR240 (Jul 31, 2020)

It all looks terrific Peachey.  I could really get in to that breakfast. Nicely done.


----------



## smokin peachey (Aug 1, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> Great Pics! It all looks so good, the Brisket sandwich in particular...JJ


Thanks JJ


----------



## smokin peachey (Aug 1, 2020)

pineywoods said:


> It all looks awesome nice job


Thank you piney.


----------



## smokin peachey (Aug 1, 2020)

GATOR240 said:


> It all looks terrific Peachey.  I could really get in to that breakfast. Nicely done.


Thanks Gator240. Let me know when you wanna come down for breakfast. I have 60 lbs in the smoker now so that should last a couple months.


----------



## flatbroke (Aug 1, 2020)

Dang , you are an over achiever


----------



## smokin peachey (Aug 1, 2020)

flatbroke said:


> Dang , you are an over achiever


Gotta have bacon on hand at all times. You never know who might stop in or when you might need to wrap something in bacon. Case price on bellies was higher then I hoped but one must have bacon.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 1, 2020)

Unreal Man! That is just a fantastic smoke!
Al


----------



## smokin peachey (Aug 1, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> Unreal Man! That is just a fantastic smoke!
> Al


Thanks Al.


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 2, 2020)

Great cook bud . Another one almost slipped by .


----------



## smokin peachey (Aug 2, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Great cook bud . Another one almost slipped by .


Thanks chopsaw.


----------



## sawhorseray (Aug 2, 2020)

That's a fine lookin' piece of work Peach, I'd be thrilled to be sitting down to that breakfast, Like! RAY


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 2, 2020)

Sorry I'm so late---First I saw this one!!
Everything looks Great, and Heck of a Spread!!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## disco (Aug 2, 2020)

Great post with great pictures that made me hungry! Big like.


----------



## smokin peachey (Aug 2, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> That's a fine lookin' piece of work Peach, I'd be thrilled to be sitting down to that breakfast, Like! RAY


Come on up Sawhorseray just leave that heat behind you. 



Bearcarver said:


> Sorry I'm so late---First I saw this one!!
> Everything looks Great, and Heck of a Spread!!
> Nice Job!
> Like.
> ...


Thanks 



disco said:


> Great post with great pictures that made me hungry! Big like.



Thanks Disco


----------



## sawhorseray (Aug 2, 2020)

smokin peachey said:


> Come on up Sawhorseray just leave that heat behind you. Thanks



Dammit Peach I would if I could! My wife doesn't want to go anywhere till things die down, WAY down! Course by that time you folks will have some snow on the ground, homey don't do no snow, not ever! Never know tho, maybe some bright spring day!


----------



## smokin peachey (Aug 2, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Dammit Peach I would if I could! My wife doesn't want to go anywhere till things die down, WAY down! Course by that time you folks will have some snow on the ground, homey don't do no snow, not ever! Never know tho, maybe some bright spring day!


Will things ever die down? Hopefully! I guess she isn’t interested in making snow angles huh! Hopefully by spring things will be back to the way they were in 2019. 2020 has been a year I hope never happen again.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Aug 2, 2020)

*AWESOME  ...  * Is about all I can say at this point...  I had to dry the keyboard (saliva) just to type this...


----------



## smokin peachey (Aug 2, 2020)

Hahahahaha


----------



## smokin peachey (Aug 2, 2020)

JckDanls 07 said:


> *AWESOME  ...  * Is about all I can say at this point...  I had to dry the keyboard (saliva) just to type this...


Hahahahaha I guess I should have put bib worthy in the title so you could have put your bib on first. Lol.


----------



## will work 4 bbq (Aug 2, 2020)

that looks so good.


----------



## Meat&Smoke (Aug 3, 2020)

Solid cook Peachey, all looks like a hit!!!  Did you always have grates in the fire box? Do they help?


----------



## hardcookin (Aug 3, 2020)

That one heck of a smoke Peachey! All the food look excellent!!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 4, 2020)

Dang a fine looking cook there Peach. You could fix me a plate and put on the truck to Cordova.

Warren


----------



## verdade (Aug 5, 2020)

Looks absolutely delicious!

I’ve never added a stick of butter to a pork butt.  Did you add that then wrap?  I typically don’t wrap mine, however that does look interesting.  Can you taste the difference adding that to it?

Thanks!


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Aug 17, 2020)

Epic. Big LIKE!


----------

